# Konoha Theatre Mafia I: Dexter SIGNUP THREAD



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

Tick, tock, tick, tock... This is the sound of your life running out.​ 
​ 

_In the world of Dexter, not everything is as it seems. Even those that appear to be grieving husbands, fathers, and stand-up citizens can be killers behind closed doors. No one is safe and no one is free from suspicion. Overlapping loyalties and criss-crossing deceptions are __rampant._​ 

*Welcome to the first Konoha Theater mafia game!* ​ 


The game is based on the Showtime series _Dexter_, specifically season 5. I have tailored the roles to fit with canon, but you shouldn't have a hard time with the gameplay if you are unfamiliar with the show. If you'd like to learn more about your character or the show in general, try looking at 


If you are new to mafia games, learn about basic gameplay here.




Basic Game Rules:

*Daily Activity: *Inactivity will NOT be tolerated. I specifically created a lot of roles so that very few people will be roleless in order to hike up interest and activity. If you are inactive for two consecutive day phases, you WILL be modkilled. To be active, you must vote or make at least two posts during the phase. Silencing does not count towards inactivity.

*Spamming: *Keep it at a minimum. Anyone excessively spamming will get a warning, and if it persists, will be modkilled at my discretion.

*Phase Length*: Phases will last as close to 24 hours as humanly possible.

Winners will be rewarded with reps and custom user titles at the least. Multiple winners or groups of winners are possible in this game.



*The player cap is 45*. If we reach 45 and there are tons of people scrambling to participate, I will up it to 50. I don't anticipate this happening, though.


I will start the game *after* the pruning, when the forum has stabilized. I don't fancy starting a game with the lags going on right now. Therefore, this game will most likely start on *Monday, January 17th.*



1. BGtymin
2. MangekyouSharingAL
3. R o f l c o p t e r
4. WhatADrag
5. Homestuck
6. Sajin
7. Hidden Nin
8. Synn
9. Stringer Bell
10. Fireworks
11. Aiyanah
12. James
13. The Gr8 Destroyer
14. Lyra
15. Castiel
16. LegendaryBeauty
17. IcyBlade
18. Avalon
19. Blaze
20. dark0
21. Hiruzen Sarutobi
22. ChaosReaper
23. Wez
24. [Epic™]
25. Koi
26. Phoenix Zero
27. NudeShroom
28. No Ceilings
29. Closet Pervert
30. Kakashi Hatake
31. Zabuza
32. Butcher
33. Banhammer
34. Sit?
35. VastoLorDae
36. Hikawa
37. Jiraiya the Gallant
38. Gumby2ms
39. EnterTheTao
40. Chibason
41. Grahf
42. Mastic
43. Federer
44. Cubey
45. Sphyer
46. Toreno


Thanks to everyone who gave me advice on the roles and how to mod. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

*ROLE LIST*​
*Spoiler*: _Town_ 





*FACTION: Miami Metro Police Department (town)*​ 
*Vince Masuka:* _[Forensic Investigator]_Masuka -- or the Lead Forensic Investigator: LFI, baby -- has the ability to analyze a dead person's body. He is given a list of players who targeted that person for any action since the beginning of the game. The list includes the players but not the specific actions they performed or whether or not those actions were successful.​ 
*Sgt. Angel Batista:* _[Doctor. Semi-Bulletproof.]_ Angel can protect one person per night. He cannot protect the same person two nights in a row. He cannot protect himself. Angel cannot be killed by Sgt. Lopez or Lt. LaGuerta.​ 
*Joey Quinn:* _[Cop.]_ Quinn can investigate one person every other night, due to his suspension, but he only gets a "guilty" result if his target is in the Vigilante Coalition or one of the Fuentes Brothers. Quinn cannot investigate the same player consecutively. However, if he investigates either Dexter Morgan or Jonah Mitchell, it will count as an attack on Dexter unless Dexter is being protected by a doctor. This ability can be used a total of twice (once for each investigated player) but Quinn will only be aware of the attacks if it actually kills Dexter.​ 
*Debra Morgan:* _[Cop. Semi-Bulletproof]_ Deb can investigate one person per night but only gets a "guilty" result if her target is in the Barrel Girls Gang or one of the Fuentes Brothers. Deb cannot be killed by any attack originating from Dexter or Lumen, and if she investigates Dexter, he gets one extra life.​ 
*Captain Tom Matthews:* _[Politician.]_ Captain Matthews' power and influence allows him to change the vote of one player per day phase. He must send the name of the targeted player and the desired vote change to the moderator before the designated end of the day phase. Alternatively, Matthews can cast a vote for someone who posted in the day phase but did not vote. Matthews cannot target a player who did not post in the current phase.​ 
*Lt. Maria LaGuerta:* [_Jack of all Trades.]_ LaGuerta has the choice to target one player during the night phase for silencing, killing, investigating, protecting, or roleblocking. Each ability may be used only once. If she investigates, she gets a "guilty" result for the Barrel Girls Gang, the Fuentes Brothers, and Stan Liddy.​ 
*Jim McCourt:* _[Governor.]_ The Internal Affairs official has a lot of power in people's careers; he can save or tank them with a flourish of his pen. Jim has the ability to prevent a lynch from occurring. Once a lynch has occurred, he is given a brief opportunity to secretly tell the moderator to stop the lynch. If he chooses to use his power, then the lynch does not happen and night begins as usual. The Governor may not stop his own lynch and he cannot stop the same person from being lynched twice. The Governor cannot prevent a lynch two days in a row.​ 
*Officer Cira Manzon: *_[Tracker.] _Cira is still a rookie cop, so she can investigate one person per night, but all she will learn is whether or not her target utilized an active ability.​ 
*Francis:* [_Roleblocker. Secretary (one-shot).]_ Francis can shuffle papers so that orders don't go through. She roleblocks one player per night. If Francis is killed for any reason during the night, her "replacement" can't start work until the next morning so no cop investigations are processed. This includes Harry since Francis is friendly with Dexter, who technically works for Miami Metro; it also includes Officer Cira Manzon's tracking ability.​ 
*Agent Walker:* _[Enabler. One-shot cop.]_ Agent Walker may investigate one character. If that character is Dexter Morgan, Agent Walker will receive a "guilty" result and one of Dexter's lives are taken away. If this attack kills Dexter, Agent Walker wins the game. Agent Walker protects Jonah Mitchell. If Agent Walker dies, Jonah loses his Bulletproof ability.​ 
*Sgt. Lopez:* _[Weak Vigilante.]_ Sgt. Lopez is somewhat of a loose canon within the department. When he can get away with it, he chases his enemies down a dark alley and sometimes they end up dead. He has to be careful not to get caught, though, so he can only kill once every three phases, including day phases. He can attack during the day and he CAN attack in consecutive phases as long as the one-per-three rule is followed.​ 
*Michael Angelo:* _[Informant (one-shot).]_ Michael Angelo is a friend and informant of Vince Masuka's. She can allow Masuka to perform one extra autopsy at any point in the game (or one autopsy if he was roleblocked). After she performs her action, she can be converted to the Barrel Girls Gang. If she is killed before she performs her action, the action will take place the night phase immediately following her death. Informant actions should be submitted during the day phase before the action is intended to take place.​ 
*Fauzi:* _[Informant (one-shot). Paranoid Silencer.]_ Fauzi is a neighbor and informant of Officer Cira Manzon. During any one night phase in the game, Fauzi can allow Cira to track an additional target, or one target if she was roleblocked. After he performs his action, he can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang. However, his current faction does not affect his automatic death action. When Fauzi dies, he scares the other informants into being silent for the next day phase.​ 
*Elena Mendoza:* _[Weak Silencer.]_ Elena, Andre's mother, knows the Fuentes Brothers are after her son, so she tries to hush everyone up to stop them talking about him, but isn't very effective against the neighborhood gossip hounds. Elena can target one person a night for silencing, but it only has a 50% success rate. After both Fuentes Brothers and/or Andre dies, she loses her silencing ability altogether and can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang.​ 
*Andre Mendoza:* _[Informant (one-shot). Semi-Bulletproof.] _Andre cannot be killed by the Fuentes Brothers under any circumstances, but he can be killed by anyone else. He is an informant of Debra Morgan and during any one night phase, Andre can allow Deb an additional investigation or one investigation if she is roleblocked. After Andre performs his action, he can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang but retains his Semi-Bulletproof ability. If Andre dies before he performs his action, the action will take place the night phase immediately following his death. Informant actions should be submitted during the day phase before the action is intended to take place.​ 
*Owen:* _[Vengeful Lover.]_ Until Lumen is killed, Owen acts a normal townie. If Lumen is murdered, Owen automatically attacks her murderer. His attack will hit even through doctor protection or roleblock, but if Lumen's killer has more than one life, he or she will only lose one life. To accomplish this, Owen loses his own life. If Lumen is lynched or killed by Liddy, Owen survives and continues gameplay. Even if Owen lives, he cannot be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang.​ 

*Agent Ross: *_[Commuter.]_ Every other night, Agent Ross can go ?home? during the night phase. During that night, all night actions performed on Agent Ross will fail. This is not an automatic ability. Agent Ross must submit to the mod which nights she wants to travel. This ability can be role blocked and cannot be used consecutively.​ 
*Rankin: *_[Bomb.] _Rankin kills anyone who kills him or the person who cast the last vote for him if he is lynched. Rankin can be converted to the Barrel Girls Gang.​ 
*Astor Bennett: *_[Mason. Semi-Bulletproof.] _Astor cannot be killed by any attack originating from Dexter or Lumen. She will be told Olivia?s identity but cannot reveal it.  Astor can confer with Olivia during the night phases.​ 
*Cody Bennett: *_[Semi-Bulletproof.] _Cody cannot be killed by any attack originating from Dexter or Lumen.​ 
*Harrison Morgan: *_[Semi-Bulletproof. Innocent Child.] _Harrison cannot be killed by any attack originating from Dexter, Lumen, Lt. LaGuerta, or Sgt. Lopez. At any point in the game, Harrison can role reveal or ask the mod to role reveal for him. If Harrison role reveals, the mod will confirm Harrison?s role.​ 
*Olivia: *_[Mason. Semi-Bulletproof.]_ Olivia cannot be killed by Dexter or Lumen. In addition, she cannot be killed by Barry even if she was the first to vote for him and he was lynched. She will be told Astor?s identity but cannot reveal it.  Olivia can confer with Astor during the night phases.​ 
*Barry Kurt: *_[Psychopath.] _If Barry is lynched, the first person who voted for him will die with him. Barry can be converted to the Barrel Girls Gang.​ 

Town may not confer with one another under any circumstances with the exception of Astor and Olivia. Town wins when all of the Barrel Girls Gang and the Fuentes Brothers are dead.




CONTINUED IN NEXT POST


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

*ROLE LIST CONT.*​ 

*Spoiler*: _Mafia_ 




*FACTION: Barrel Girls Gang*​ 

*Jordan Chase*_: [Godfather.]_ Jordan can be attacked twice without dying unless he is attacked by Liddy. He will show up innocent when investigated. If Jordan has not been killed, he will be offered a chance to flee the country at random. If he chooses to do so, he is removed from the game and his fellow mafia players get no replacement Godfather and can no longer confer amongst themselves. They must use their powers independently to try and gain majority over Miami Metro. In this case, if they succeed, they still win as a team but Jordan Chase loses. If the mafia loses after Jordan flees the country, Jordan wins.​ 
*Boyd Fowler:*_ [Janitor.]_ Boyd takes care of the bodies of the victims. While Boyd is alive, roles will be hidden for everyone the mafia kills and everyone in the mafia that is killed at night. If Boyd dies, all previously hidden roles will remain hidden.​ 
*Alex Tilden:* _[Schizophrenic Ninja.]_ The Godfather chooses one target nightly for Alex that he is supposed to kill. Alex tries his best to follow the Godfather?s orders, but his cowardly squeamishness leads to more failures than successes. Sometimes he only beats up his targets and sometimes he chickens out altogether. Alex has an equal chance of killing, silencing, and doing nothing. However, despite the unpredictable result of his actions, Alex is quiet and impossible to track. Alex?s actions will not show up in any tracker, watcher, or autopsy investigations. Cops can still detect Alex.​ 
*Emily Birch:*_ [Mafia Silencer. Sacrificer.]_ Emily silences one player per night, but she shows up innocent if investigated. If Jordan is going to be lynched, she can sacrifice herself to save him, but this isn't mandatory. All investigations of Emily return an innocent result.​ 
*Cole Harmon:* _[Hitman.]_ Each night, Cole attacks a person of the Godfather's choice. Cole can kill through doctor protection but he can be roleblocked. If Jordan dies, Cole becomes the new Godfather, but the only power he gains is innocence when investigated.​ 
*Dan Mondale:* _[Mafia Roleblocker / Prostitute.]_ Each night, Dan seduces one person of the Godfather's choice in order to roleblock him or her.​ 
*Stuart Frank:*_ [Mafia Doctor.]_ Stuart's impeccable lawyering can get the Mafia out of tight spots. Stuart can protect one player each night according to the Godfather's choice. Stuart _can_ protect himself, but only if the Godfather wishes it.​ 
*Robert Brunner:* _[Lurer.]_ Robert is Boyd's friend and he's the guy that knows the guy. Every night, he can choose one player to try to lure into the mafia. If that player is a convertible townie and not protected by the doctor, that player has a 75% chance of becoming a generic mafioso.​ 

The mafia can confer with one another during the night. They win if they have the majority of votes for lynching over all other factions combined.​


 
CONTINUED IN NEXT POST


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

*ROLE LIST CONT.*​ 

*Spoiler*: _Independents_ 





*FACTION: Vigilante Coalition*​ 
*Dexter Morgan:* _[Vigilante.]_ Dexter can make one kill during the night and he cannot by roleblocked. Dexter is also very practiced at "not getting caught," so he is hard to kill. He can survive three attacks before he dies unless he is lynched. Liddy is the only character whose attack automatically kills Dexter.​ 
*Lumen Pierce:* _[Elite Roleblocker, Vigilante in training.]_ Every night, Lumen chooses one player to roleblock. The roleblock prevents the target from using his or her active abilities until Lumen dies. In the event of Dexter's death, Lumen takes over Dexter's Vigilante abilities with some variations. As Vigilante, Lumen can attack during the day OR the night, but can be roleblocked during the night and cannot attack in two consecutive phases. If she becomes the Vigilante, she loses her own roleblocking abilities, but everyone she has previously roleblocked remains so until her death. However, the phase after the last mafia dies, Lumen loses all abilities and all roleblocked characters will be able to act again.​ 
*Harry Morgan:* _[Vigilante Cop.] _Harry receives "guilty" result for both Liddy and the Barrel Girls Gang. Harry dies automatically if Dexter dies, as he is a figment of Dexter's subconscious. However, if Harry dies, it does not kill Dexter.​ 
*Sonya:* _[Follower. Sacrificer.]_ Sonya does not know the identity of Dexter, Lumen, or Harry and they don't know her identity, but at the end of the day phase, Sonya's vote will be counted as the same as Dexter's. If Dexter dies but Lumen is still alive, Sonya's vote will follow Lumen's. If the Vigilante Coalition dies before Sonya, she becomes a townie and can be converted to the Barrel Girls Gang. At all times, she shows up as innocent to cops, including Quinn. As long as Sonya is alive, Harrison cannot be killed by anyone. If Harrison is lynched, Sonya will die instead.​ 

The Vigilante Coalition can confer with one another during night phases with the exception of Sonya. The Vigilante Coalition wins when all of the Barrel Girls Gang, Quinn, and Liddy are dead.​ 


*FACTION: Fuentes Brothers*​ 
*Carlos Fuentes:* _[Coward. Killer in training. Vengeful Sibling.]_ Carlos can choose one player to hide behind each night. All actions performed on Carlos will be performed on his target instead. If Marco dies, Carlos loses his coward abilities and becomes the serial killer. His new goal is to kill everyone who killed Marco. In other words, Carlos' new role is to kill Marco's murderer and everyone else from that faction in order to win. If Liddy kills Marco, Carlos remains a coward and must stay alive until the end of the game to win.​ 
*Marco Fuentes:* _[Serial Killer. Vengeful Sibling.]_ Marco can attack one player per night phase. If Carlos dies, Marco's new goal is to kill everyone who killed Carlos. In other words, Marco must kill Carlos' murder and the rest of that faction in order to win. If Liddy kills Carlos, Marco must stay alive until the end of the game to win.​ 

The Fuentes Brothers are aware of each others' identities and allowed to confer at night. They do not know Yasmin's identity. If both brothers are alive at the end of the game, they both win.​ 



*Individually Aligned Characters*​ 
*Stan Liddy:* _[Watcher, Kamikaze (one-shot).]_ Each night, Liddy chooses one player to target. At the end of the night phase, Liddy receives a list of which players performed an action of any kind on the target. Liddy does not learn what the actions are or if the target performed any actions his or herself. Liddy cannot target the same person on consecutive nights. If Liddy thinks he has found out Dexter's identity, he can use a one-shot killing attack on the suspected player during a day OR a night phase. If it is Dexter, Liddy wins the game, but is converted to Miami Metro (town), where he retains his role of Watcher and the game continues. If Liddy's kill target is not Dexter, both the target and Liddy die. Liddy knows Quinn?s identity but is not allowed to reveal it.​ 
*Yasmin Aragon:* _[Lyncher. Informant (one-shot).]_ Yasmin knows the identity of the Fuentes brothers but is not allowed to reveal them. Her goal is to get them lynched. If BOTH of them are lynched, she wins the game, but gameplay continues. Yasmin is also Angel's informant. During any one night phase while at least one of the Fuentes Brothers are alive, she can grant Angel an additional protection target or one protection target if he is roleblocked. Yasmin becomes a townie and can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang after the Fuentes brothers are dead or after one of them dies by any method other than lynch. If she is converted, she loses her informant ability. If she dies before being converted or performing her informant ability, it is performed automatically during the night phase immediately following her death, but only if she dies while one of the Fuentes Brothers are still alive.​ 

*Jonah Mitchell:*_ [Bulletproof. Survivor.]_ Jonah is under heavy protection from the government. No night actions that would kill Jonah will be successful, including redirects from Carlos Fuentes if he is acting as the coward. If Liddy attacks Jonah, only Liddy will die. If Jonah remains alive until the end of the game, he wins. If Agent Walker dies, Jonah loses his Bulletproof ability but his goal is still to survive.






All roleless players will be *Generic Townies*, but all generic townies can be converted by the Barrel Girls Gang at any time.​ 

Some of these roles are really complicated, so feel free to ask questions. I encourage you to ask questions in this thread, so that everyone can benefit from the answers.​


----------



## Grep (Jan 13, 2011)

Being based on the dexter books would have been lulzier though. Cause those shits got weird from what I hear.

I'm in.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2011)

Had it been Glee I'd have joined in


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

Not joining, then, Mider? 


Maybe I'll make a Glee game one day. :ho  It could easily be done.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 13, 2011)

Im in


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 13, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

Signed up WhatADrag and Homestuck because they asked me to.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 13, 2011)

*[Sajin]*

Mafia games everywhere  Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

You're welcome. 

Yes, the mafia craze is IN and I wanted to do a game before nobody was interested anymore.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 13, 2011)

Wait, it's not Dexter's Lab mafia?  

*[Hidden Nin]*


----------



## Synn (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the invite and sign me up, please. :33

*[SYNN]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 13, 2011)

[Cues the Blood Theme]

*[STRINGER]* is in


----------



## Hero (Jan 13, 2011)

*Fireworks      .*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 13, 2011)

*[   aiyanah   ]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 13, 2011)

*[Jαmes]*

sign me in.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 13, 2011)

Loves dexter would like to play 

*[The Gr8 Destroyer]*


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, I'm in for this one. 

*[Lyra]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Wait, it's not Dexter's Lab mafia?
> 
> *[Hidden Nin]*


 
Sorry! Did I troll you?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2011)

join               .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jan 13, 2011)

*[LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## icyBlade (Jan 13, 2011)

*[icyBlade]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, all. Feel free to invite your friends.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 13, 2011)

ADD ME NOW.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 13, 2011)

*I shall play!*


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 13, 2011)

I will play!


----------



## Aries (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll join aswell


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 13, 2011)

Sign me up, playah.

Looks like you made a few of the changes I had in mind anyway. 

Also, I think Mider may have stumbled upon something wonderful with the Glee Mafia Game...


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

I was seriously already thinking of a Glee game.  If everyone likes how I run this game and wants me to do more, this is the plan:

1. Dexter
2. Breaking Bad
3. Glee

I will add the new names later as I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 13, 2011)

[TORENO]

I'm in.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Jan 13, 2011)

Definately 

*[Epic]*


----------



## Koi (Jan 13, 2011)

Yay, count me in please!  Though I know very little about Dexter.


----------



## Phoenix Zoro (Jan 13, 2011)

Sign me up
*[Phoenix Zoro]*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 13, 2011)

*[NudeShroom]*

I haven't checked out dexter in a while but will do


----------



## Empathy (Jan 13, 2011)

may I join please 
*[★No Ceilings★]*


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 14, 2011)

Well you already knew i'm playing amigo, but *[Closet Pervert]*.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 14, 2011)

*[Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm done traveling, for now, so the list is fully updated.  Avalon has been added upon outside request because he'll be unbanned on Sunday.

30 people have signed up and there are 15 slots left.  Thanks to all who have joined so far.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 14, 2011)

Add me madam
*[zabuza]*


----------



## Butcher (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm in

Playing these games is always fun.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 14, 2011)

This game is shaping up well.  We have lots of good players so far, folks.  My hopes are high.

Does anyone have opinions on whether or not role reveals should be allowed in this game? I'm on the fence.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 14, 2011)

Its better without role reveals imo.

People have to be more skillful then.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 14, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking, but I think I might allow role hinting.  That's what I'm trying to decide.

No one will be allowed to say, "I am x" except Harrison, of course, but that's part of his role.

But role HINTS... I don't know.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll do it!


----------



## Blaze (Jan 14, 2011)

You can never stop role hints..theres always a way around it..just not allowing obvious role reveal should be good enough.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 14, 2011)

The more important thing to think about is can a independent teams(who has a cop) player who is about to get lynched revealing as many mafia members they have found so the townie can lynch them...I always felt it kind of ruined the game...


----------



## MSAL (Jan 14, 2011)

Amrun said:


> That's what I'm thinking, but I think I might allow role hinting.  That's what I'm trying to decide.
> 
> No one will be allowed to say, "I am x" except Harrison, of course, but that's part of his role.
> 
> But role HINTS... I don't know.



Role hints are fine, and like Blaze said not really stoppable. Direct role reveals i was on about more


----------



## Amrun (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, cops can't reveal. No one can reveal except Harrison.  It's decided.


----------



## Sito (Jan 14, 2011)

In ...10char


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2011)

*[VLD]*

 Thanks for invite.


----------



## Hikawa (Jan 15, 2011)

saw this link in dark0's sig. 
Also I've seen Dexter up to season 4. So I have no clue what Season 5 is about..
*[Hikawa]*


----------



## Savage (Jan 15, 2011)

[*Jiraiya the Gallant*]

I missed that one chibason sent me so its on to the next one. I'm winning this shit!!


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 15, 2011)

amrun was talking about starting this or breaking bad but now that it's up sweet.
*[gumby2ms]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 15, 2011)

I meant to invite you, Gumby. My bad if I forgot. Thanks for joining, all.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention that Jove has promised us user titles for the winners. :33


----------



## MSAL (Jan 15, 2011)

When are you gonna allocate the roles?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 15, 2011)

When I get 45 people signed up.  We're still 6 short, iirc.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 15, 2011)

I didnt realise we were still short lol...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 15, 2011)

Sign me up! *[EnterTheTao]*


----------



## Chibason (Jan 15, 2011)

*[Chibason]* wants to come out and play


----------



## Amrun (Jan 15, 2011)

5 more, guys.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 15, 2011)

Sign me up too.


----------



## Mastic (Jan 16, 2011)

Count me in bro.

*[Mastic]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 16, 2011)

3 more until we can start, so bug some of your friends.


----------



## Federer (Jan 16, 2011)

Count me in, aswell.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 16, 2011)

Amrun said:


> 3 more until we can start, so bug some of your friends.


 
All of mine are already signed up, or have declined already.


----------



## God (Jan 16, 2011)

*[CUBEY]*

Third one.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 16, 2011)

^^ One more, actually.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll join up

*[Sphyer]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

We are filled up.

Anyone who wants to sign up as a reserve player in case of ban or modkill may do so in this thread.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 17, 2011)

FINALLY.....I thought it would never finish.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

Me too. :sweat  I'm generating the role list as we speak.

I also edited Astor and Olivia to be masons, so if anyone had already studied the role lists, note that.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 17, 2011)

It's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

Toreno signed up way before and was on my personal list, but I neglected to add him to the front page list, so we now have 46 players.  No big deal.  Toreno was fully included in the role randomization but it just occurred to me that I should probably say so here.

I am almost done PMing the roles, so check your inboxes, people.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

If for any reasons you did not receive your role PM, contact me.  As far as I know, everyone now knows their roles.  The game will start later tonight.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 17, 2011)

Game thread is UP and Day Phase I has begun.  PMs coming shortly.

http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=693880


----------

